# Heroina isonycterina



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Is there anyone familiar with this cichlid as I can't find much info on the net.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Might try joining and asking on the heroine chiclid facebook group. Looks interesting.


----------

